# converted some jigheads into hunting ammo



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

i have an old neighbor who scrounges through garage sales n auctions for a hobby n a few months back i asked him to keep n eye out for slingshot related items.

a couple days ago he brought me a box of jigheads, 17 grams, with rediculously large hooks. he said to me: 'if you cut the hooks off, thell make fine ammo.' and so i did. took a pair of rebar cutters and a benchgrinder, and in 15-20 minutes ended up with 50 pcs .50 cal roundballs.

obviously buying jigheads at a tackle store for this purpose would be slightly rediculous, but if you happen to stumble across a big ol box of jigheads at a garage sale or sumtn, you know what to do...

cheers gents, n happy hunting


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great scrounge! Thanks for posting this idea.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

Picture please


----------

